# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο, μαναράκι μου γλυκό!

## Cristina

Μετά από 12,5 χρόνια συντροφιάς ο Limoge, αρσενικό ζεμπτακι, πήγε σε ένα άλλο κόσμο, χωρίς πόνο και που θα μπορέσει να " κελαηδάει" όπως παλιά! 
Ήταν ένα εξαιρετικό πουλάκι που του άρεσε να κελαηδάει( σαν χαλασμένο παιχνίδι είπαοτι κάνει όταν το άκουσα την πρώτη φορά), ακόμη απο τότε που το αγορασα και ήταν στο κουτί που τον μεταφέραμε σπίτι! 
Ένα πολυ γερο πουλάκι που δεν μου αρρώστησε ποτέ, ή τουλάχιστον δεν θυμάμαι αν έγινε πολύ παλιά, δεν με φοβόταν και είχαμε την επικοινωνία μας, τσίριζα κάπως εγω και αυτός αμέσως να μου απαντήσει!
Έχει θάψει 2 γυναίκες και έμεινε η Σουλτάνα μόνο της...
Τους τελευταίους μήνες δεν μπορούσε να κρατηθεί στα ποδαράκια του, έπεφτε συνέχεια απο τις παθηστρες και έβγαλα το ζευγαράκι απο την κλούβα και το μετέφερα σε ένα μικρό κλουβί για να μην χτυπήσει το μανάρι μου και μην τον ενοχλούνε τα άλλα πουλιά. Η Σουλτάνα τον φρόντιζε, τον καθάριζε και κοιμόταν και κάτω μαζί του αν δεν μπορούσε να ανέβει...δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο τρυφερά πουλάκια.τα έβλεπα και σκεφτόμουν τι θα κάνει αυτή μόνη της μετά...
Ήταν πολύ αδύνατο και αδύναμο, πιο πολύ κοιμόταν και τελευταία δεν μπορούσε να φάει ( και ήταν και φαγανο...). Του έβαζα κάθε μέρα αυγό που έβλεπα πως τρώει, λίγες σταγόνες ηλεκτρολύτες...αλλά είχε καρίνα η ψυχή μου...
Σήμερα το συζητούσα , έλεγα οτι μακάρι να πεθάνει στον ύπνο του και να μην πονέσει...μετά από κανένα μισάωρο μου λέει ο άνδρας μου " μην στεναχωριέσαι, ο λευκουλης σου πέθανε"... Πως να μην στεναχωριέμαι...έχασα το καλύτερο πουλάκι και η αδυναμία μου!!! 
Έχω ψάξει στο κινητό κάποιες φωτογραφίες που έχω τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια








Και η τελευταία του...του είχε μείνει αυγουλακι στο ράμφος του...




Αντίο, γλυκό και μοναδικό μου πουλάκι! Θα μου λείψεις!

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ......Ηταν τυχερο που πηρε τοση αγαπη!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Λυπαμαι πολυ για το  πουλακι τουλαχιστον τωρα ελευθερωθηκε και σταματησε να ποναει και ΣΥΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ειναι οι εζησε καλα!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

πληρης ημερων .... να τον θυμασται για παντα !

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ κρίμα είναι!!!
Αλλά έζησε μία πλούσια ζωή, και μάλιστα πολύ μεγάλη. Τα ζεμπράκια στη φύση ζουν γύρω στα 7 χρόνια και στην αιχμαλωσία γύρω στα 10. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις έζησε μακροχρόνια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χριστίνα μου λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που έχασες τον ασπρούλη σου...Αλλά έζησε μία υπέροχη μακροχρόνια ζωή....Τι πιο μεγάλη ευλογία να μας φεύγουν από γεράματα και όχι από αρρώστιες. Να τον θυμάσαι πάντα δυνατό και ευτυχισμένο, του πρόσφερες τα καλύτερα!

----------


## Cristina

Ελπίζω να έζησε καλά...Διάβασα πως σε αιχμαλωσία έχει ζήσει ένα και 14,5 χρόνια. Εγω προσπάθησα να τον κρατήσω ζωντανό όσο περισσότερο γινόταν, μέχρι που κατάλαβα τον εγωισμό μου.. Τυραννιόταν η ψυχή μου ! Πέθανε 9γρ...

----------


## Soulaki

Χριστινουλα μου, γλυκιά, πολυ λυπήθηκα για τον χαμό, του μικρού σου φιλαράκου, θυμήθηκα που μου έλεγες γι αυτόν.....εύχομαι ολα τα πουλακια, να φεύγουν από γεράματα, και οχι από ασθένειες......να εισαι καλα , να τον θυμάσαι τον ομορφούλι σου......

----------


## nikosglav198080

Χριστινα μου θα το εχεις παντα μεσα σου


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Κρίμα Χριστίνα, σε καταλαβαίνω!

----------


## xrisam

Λυπάμαι πολύ Χριστίνα για το καρδουλάκι σου.  :: 

Είχε μια όμορφη ζωή γεμάτη αγάπη.  :Love0033:

----------


## Georgiablue

Οτι και να πουμε δε θα απαλυνει τη στεναχωρια σου... Μαζι σου ειμαι σιγουρη πως το πουλακι εζησε πολυ καλα.. Λυπαμαι πολυ..!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Γλυκός γεράκος. Αντίο.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σε ολα τα πλάσματα  τις γης ειναι σωστό να φεύγουν πλήρης ήμερων και ο γεράκος ήταν,να θυμασαι τις καλές και όμορφες στιγμές που ζήσατε μαζι..................Κρίμα

----------


## Ariadni

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Χριστινα... Ειμαι σιγουρη πως ηταν πολυ ευτυχισμενος μαζι σου και γι αυτο σταθηκε ετσι δυνατος τοσα χρονια! Και επειδη θα τον κουβαλας παντα μεσα σου θα ειναι σα να τον εχεις κοντα σου!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ κρίμα ! Έζησε χρόνια παραπάνω απο το φυσιολογικό του είδους .. 
Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι και όλα τους να φτάσουν την ηλικία του !!!  ::

----------


## Oldjohn

.... :sad:  ::  :sad:

----------


## lagoudakis

λυπαμε...τουλαχιστον να μην πονουσε στο τελος

----------


## petran

Χριστινα καλησπερα.
Ετσι οπως ηρθαν τα πραγματα,''καλυτερα'' κ για το πουλακι κ για εσενα.
Κρατησε για παντα,την γλυκια αναμνηση απο το πουλακι.
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Λυπάμε και εγώ Χριστίνα.

----------

